# Can you use the wireless external speedlite



## bsr7 (Apr 12, 2012)

Can you use the wireless external speedlite control on a 5D mark III with a 430exII? 

Or do I need a 600EX to trigger the 430exII?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vuilang (Apr 12, 2012)

if setup the 600ex as a slave and 430exII as a master, the 600ex need to set as infared.
if you would like to use radio, You'll need another 600ex or ST E3 as a master.


----------



## bsr7 (Apr 12, 2012)

vuilang said:


> if setup the 600ex as a slave and 430exII as a master, the 600ex need to set as infared.
> if you would like to use radio, You'll need another 600ex or ST E3 as a master.



So I would need to purchase the EX 600 to trigger the 430EXII wirelessly from my 5D MarkIII?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 12, 2012)

bsr7 said:


> vuilang said:
> 
> 
> > if setup the 600ex as a slave and 430exII as a master, the 600ex need to set as infared.
> ...



Either the new 600, or the radio trigger (not sure if it's released yet). The 5d3 does *not* have any wireless speedlite triggers built into it.


----------



## carboon (Apr 12, 2012)

To trigger 430 EX II: ST-E2, 580EX II or 600 EX-RT all do the job. Note that ST-E3-RT doesn't.


----------



## bsr7 (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok cool thank you for the responses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 12, 2012)

vuilang said:


> if setup the 600ex as a slave and 430exII as a master



The 430EX II cannot function as a master, only as a slave.


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 13, 2012)

To be clear, any 5-series flash (550EX, 580EX, 580EX II) can act as a Master to any 4-Series (420EX, 430EX, 430EXII), the 380EX and 270EX and 270EX II's. Possibly more can be slaves but the above is what comes to mind.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 13, 2012)

Jamesy said:


> To be clear, any 5-series flash (550EX, 580EX, 580EX II) can act as a Master to any 4-Series (420EX, 430EX, 430EXII), the 380EX and 270EX and 270EX II's. Possibly more can be slaves but the above is what comes to mind.



To be clearer  the original 270EX cannot be a slave as it cannot be controlled wirelessly (that feature was new to the MkII). Also, the relatively new 320EX can be a slave, as can any of the 5-series flashes.


----------



## Jamesy (Apr 13, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> To be clearer  the original 270EX cannot be a slave as it cannot be controlled wirelessly (that feature was new to the MkII). Also, the relatively new 320EX can be a slave, as can any of the 5-series flashes.



You are correct, I was going by memory (a bad one at that!) about the 270, the 270 EX II introduced the slave feature. Of course all the 5-series can function as slaves, that was implied.


----------

